# What needle size do you use for cotton knit



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

What needle size do you recommend for cotton knits (sports shirts)?

65/9 or 75/11 ?

Thanks.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Needle size is determined more by the thread size. A 40 weight thread typically needs a 75/11 needle.

The type of point is determined by the material being sewn. For any knit you need a ball point, at least a light ball, but not a sharp


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

Liberty said:


> Needle size is determined more by the thread size. A 40 weight thread typically needs a 75/11 needle.
> 
> The type of point is determined by the material being sewn. For any knit you need a ball point, at least a light ball, but not a sharp[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

A 65 needle would typically be used with a 60 weight thread. Great for tiny lettering etc. If you haven't noticed any problems, like fraying, then it's not a big deal. Running a fat thread in a small needle could cause fraying, looping, skipped stitches etc. Poly threads are a little more forgiving... life goes onward and upward...


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You shouldn't have any trouble changing needles. Could you have been using 65's, had trouble and thought the needle wasn't positioned correctly? They will be more likely to break too.


----------

